# Leather Band for Garmin 5X



## Nemo_Sandman

Just got my Paul Barton's BARTON G5 strap!
26mm wide of to grain leather waxed cut folded bonded and stitched by hand.
The HR sensor is still in contact with the skin.... very clever design!
Now time to test in all weather!









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Davidcurl

Hey, I love your watch band. So i contacted Barton Straps and they said they do not make these. So i am asking where you got your leather strap for your Garmin Fenix 5x. i would like to order one.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Davidcurl said:


> Hey, I love your watch band. So i contacted Barton Straps and they said they do not make these. So i am asking where you got your leather strap for your Garmin Fenix 5x. i would like to order one.


I have sent to you a private message with the link to Paul Barton on Facebook.
For those who looks for him he got a red hood.

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cav007

Looks sharp!


----------



## Barkod

nice looking leather strap


----------



## Spanky Malone

very nice indeed.... how is the break in coming along?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Spanky Malone said:


> very nice indeed.... how is the break in coming along?


The beautiful band has gone with my old Fenix 5x.
Now I wear a titanium band on a 5X Plus. 
There is a thread on it in the digital and ABC forum!

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

